# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Study difinitively links bacteria as cause - 33 KDAF-TV



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Study difinitively links bacteria as cause**33 KDAF-TV*"What is exciting about some of this new research is that they are pinpointing to some of the causes of *irritable bowel syndrome*," Dr. Shahidzadeh said. Researchers said that definitively linking bacteria to *IBS* also shows that antibiotics can help *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

